# Negative display watches



## davethepitch (Jan 7, 2016)

Earlier this year I purchased a Casio with a negative display and needless to say i sent it back as I could not see the display and now I have a Rangeman and and a Riseman with positive displays.

I wonder what others think about negative displays.

Dave


----------



## davethepitch (Jan 7, 2016)

I have just found out that a negative display can be modded to positive by using some film but that would void the warranty.


----------



## deano1956 (Jan 27, 2016)

hi dave

I have not heard of negative displays so don't know if they are good or bad, but I am going to google it and see what its all about, every days a lesson! :biggrin:

deano

AH got it, see some are of the same opinion , some are not very good, don't think its one for me either.

" It means a watch with a display that is harder to read in low light....

A lot of these are sold as 'Tactical' or 'Military'. I use a watch in tactical situations and find these absolutely useless!!"

deano


----------



## Rotundus (May 7, 2012)

the 5610 neggy comes with the souper dooper composite bracelet - otherwise it is RUBBISH comspred to the 1ER (positive normal natural you can actually read the bloody thing display) - do what i did - buy both swap the bracelet for the strap - robert is your maternal uncle ! sold the negative horror quick smart :thumbsup:


----------



## davethepitch (Jan 7, 2016)

Rotundus said:


> sold the negative horror quick smart :thumbsup:


 Same here I could not see the display most of the time.


----------



## Mr Levity (Feb 24, 2013)

I've never had one myself , but youngest daughter has three G Shocks, one of which has a negative display. She rarely wears it now ,mainly because she prefers her newest one, but partly because of the difficulty she has in seeing the bloody thing !

I avoid them and have passed on buying a great looking G Shock (can't remember the model) because of it.


----------



## Davey P (Sep 9, 2010)

The negative display G-Shocks are only good to wear at night IMHO, when you can use the backlight to read 'em. I've had one or two negative displays in the past, but wouldn't have another. In fact, I find G-Shocks quite difficult to read anyway, the digits are generally a tad too small for my poor eyesight. I had a Casio ProTrek for a while and that was more like it, nice big easy to read digits (to be fair, the watch itself was massive - Even by my standards! :laugh: )


----------



## andyclient (Aug 1, 2009)

davethepitch said:


> I have just found out that a negative display can be modded to positive by using some film but that would void the warranty.


 Yes and vice versa ,I think it's polarising film which in one plane shows a positive display then turn the film 90 degrees if i remember correctly and the display becomes negative, cool stuff :thumbsup:


----------



## davethepitch (Jan 7, 2016)

I read somewhere that turning through film changes the display but I was not confident enough to try.


----------



## andyarmitage (Dec 25, 2008)

I bought a G-Shock with a negative display as I thought it looked great but I sold it very quickly as it is really hard to read in fact it did surprise me how hard to read it was.


----------



## Gaspode (Mar 17, 2014)

Only negative display I have as an X-L G-Shock GA-200-1AER - thankfully it also has minute & hour hands so you only need to squint at the display elements if you need to see the day or exact seconds....I'd never buy another negative display


----------



## andyclient (Aug 1, 2009)

As mentioned earlier in the thread it is quite easy to change the display this vid shows how , this is for pos to neg display but the process is the same for neg to pos


----------



## crilin202 (Sep 6, 2016)

It depends on the watch I reckon as I have a Gshock that is pretty much useless in low light, however my running watch (Polar) is very easy to read in any condition


----------



## lewie (Dec 7, 2010)

Mine does both


----------

